
A Cheat Dog-Collared - pepys
https://literaryreview.co.uk/a-cheat-dog-collared
======
Johnny555
I couldn't tell from that review what the book was actually about, the Amazon
summary:

 _One day in November 1958, the celebrated historian Hugh Trevor-Roper
received a curious letter. It was an appeal for help, written on behalf of a
student at Magdalen College, with the unlikely claim that he was being
persecuted by the Bishop of Oxford. Curiosity piqued, Trevor-Roper agreed to a
meeting. It was to be his first encounter with Robert Parkin Peters:
plagiarist, bigamist, fraudulent priest and imposter extraordinaire._

 _The Professor and the Parson traces the strange career of one of Britain 's
most eccentric criminals. Motivated not by money but by a desire for prestige,
Peters' lied, stole and cheated his way to academic positions and religious
posts from Cambridge to New York, Singapore and South Africa. Frequently
deported, and even more frequently discovered, his trail of destruction
included seven marriages (three of which were bigamous), an investigation by
the FBI and a disastrous appearance on Mastermind._

